# Missing Yacht - Telstar



## DrewT212 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I’m trying to track down the yacht my grandfather Ivan Vitali built in the early 70’s, the yacht was called Telstar, sail number 1263.

He passed away in 1974, before I was born and tracking down his yacht is a way I can get to know him a little.

The boat was sold after he died, then sold again 8 years later to someone who hit a reef in Noumea, but thankfully the vessel was eventually recovered and restored in Westhaven, Auckland NZ, around 1989.

It was approximately 34ft and of a similar design to S & S 34 of the same era. The hull was red below the water line, with white above it and wooden cockpit made of kauri then fibreglassed over.

It started out sailing around the Auckland region – Kawau, Waiheke, my grandfather sailed it to Noumea and Fiji and it was eventually sailed all over the world.

Do you know anything about this yacht and where it may be or anyone you may think can help? Please add to the topic, send them this thread or get in touch with me with my details below.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Drew Thompson
andrewt212 ATgmail.com


----------

